# WMP 11 full screen



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I like watching my movies in full screen with WMP but it has this ugly lime green border that distracts you from the movie/video. Is there anyway to change this?


----------



## LeathalGeek (Jun 21, 2007)

you could probably re-skin the looks of it to whatever suits you


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I've never seen a green border. Is it with all videos, including DVDs if you have a player?


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Right click on the upper border of WMP then work through the menu as shown in the screen shot...


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

That only worked for changing the color of the actual player. It changed the color of the buttons. I'm running Windows Vista. It's the Media Player that Vista brings that has this booger green border.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK,

Go to Tools > Options > Performance tab. Uncheck Display Full Screen Control. That will remove the bars when in Full Screen.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Didn't work either. I tried to change the border color (even though it was already black) and it changed the color of the player in normal mode but not in fullscreen mode.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

absolutezero1287 said:


> That only worked for changing the color of the actual player. It changed the color of the buttons. I'm running Windows Vista. It's the Media Player that Vista brings that has this booger green border.


That's the widescreen bars... I would think its a codec thing, or perhaps that's how your video card/computer shows it. I have vista and no green bars on my 16:9 video.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's a codec thing. I've got the latest DirectX codec and all my AVIs play fine. Except for the green border. My video card is an Intel 82845g it's not able to play high end games but for viewing videos I haven't had any problems...except for the green border. But if it is a video card problem than why is it only happening in Windows Media Player?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well if it is just WMP then it is a WMP problem. I just don't know what because I don't have that problem.

But it has to do with the Widescreen video.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I don't use WMP anymore. VLC's the one for me


----------



## mazumbado9 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok i don't know if you managed to solve the problem, but here's how I solved it in my case:
My WMP is in spanish, but you have to go to a tab that's probably labeled "Performance" and at the very bottom you'll find an option to change the frame color. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fuith (Aug 20, 2007)

Right-click on the top of WMP. Go to Tools -> Options. Click on the performance tab, click on Advanced at the bottom. On the right hand side there's an option to change border colour, this should work.


----------

